# Question about making face charts...



## fairytale22 (Oct 1, 2006)

When you guys make face charts, do you print them on regular paper? Also, do you use t he actual product on that paper? (Ie. lipglass on paper?) Does it show up well? For example the lips on this gorgeous chart looks more colored w/ pencil or something...
http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...llure.jpg.html

Also how do you get the lashes to look like this one:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ght=face+chart
(Pencil or...?)

Sorry if these are dumb questions, thanks for any help!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 1, 2006)

when you do the lips, you dont actually put the lipstick or glass actually onto the paper. they use blush that looks like the lipstick or glass they want, and sort of fade it out to make it look glossy and 3D(hope that makes sense.)

to me those lashes look like really detailed and careful work of liquid liner.

i dont know about what paper would be best to print it out on though. sorry!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 1, 2006)

i have done facecharts on regular paper but i prefer the thicker paper kind with some sort of detail on the paper (don't know the name). I have used actual make up on the paper.. shadows, blushes.... but no real lipstick (not my mac though). I pencil the lipstick in. For the lashes i line the eyes with a cheapo eyekohl or just palin black colored pencil.. smudg if needed.. with a fineliner i draw the lashhairs one by one. hope this helps


----------



## lah_knee (Oct 1, 2006)

ohh wow i didnt know people printed them at home and make them :O 

at work, the facecharts are textured material. so i dont know what its like to work on plain flat printer paper...
also the first facechart link, thats MAC's facechart. usually a senior artist or something turns in facecharts for new launches and certain ones get picked to be printed by mac to be advertised. they print them on this glossy type paper and so the product is no longer "product on paper" its a printout. which is why the lips look like that. you cant really make lips look like that when you do it on actual paper. you would just use a lipstick to fill out the color and leave blank areas around the lips to make them appear glossy.

as far as lashes the only thing i use is boot black liquid liner. but some people use artist pencils/pens or fine sharpies.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 1, 2006)

The best result is with the textured paper. It is like the paper used for watercolour painting.  It helps grab the product.  Regular paper is awful for facecharts.  

As a rule, you have to use firmer brushes, that really push the colour into the paper.  I use cotton balls and qtips to blend.  You really have to gradually build the colour whilst blending the shit out of it as you go.  Blend, blend and blend some more.  

The best brush for blush/contouring is the 190 foundation brush.  The lashes are best using Boot Black liner with the now DC'd MAC 210 brush.  Sharpies look obvious and tend to ruin the eyeshadow.  Realistic lashes are the most difficult part.  I always did the eyes first, that way if you F*** up the lashes, you didn't waste time on the rest of the chart. 

You can use real liner and lipstick, just apply it sparingly.  Apply the liner inside of the black lip outline and blend it in.  Apply a little bit of the lipstick in the lips and seriously blend it in with a qtip.  Leave a little empty spot on higher plains of the lip to give the impression of the light reflecting off gloss.  It you want it to look really glossy, paint over the lips with clear nail lacquer.  

Always use a base on the lid.  If you don't have one that matches what you want, then just use the Luna (white) ccb.  It will grab and hold the shadow.  

That is all I can remember for now.  Hope that helps.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah that's what i meant to say 'textured paper' icouldn't find the name. you guys explained it much better than i  did.


----------



## lia_matos (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, cool. I always thought that were used artist colored pencils , not the actual eyeshadows, lipsticks


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 

 
_When you guys make face charts, do you print them on regular paper? Also, do you use t he actual product on that paper? (Ie. lipglass on paper?) Does it show up well? For example the lips on this gorgeous chart looks more colored w/ pencil or something...
http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...llure.jpg.html

Also how do you get the lashes to look like this one:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ght=face+chart
(Pencil or...?)

Sorry if these are dumb questions, thanks for any help!_

 
As the others have said, we have textured watercolor-like paper that we do our facecharts on.  Also we do use the product on the paper just NOT lipglass or anything like that.  In the first Facechart pic it looks like the artist used a little whiteout on the lips to make the glossiness...we do this at our store sometimes to, this is best done with a whiteout pen rather than those little bottles.

Here is what I will usually do on my facecharts:

Eyes (first) - I will use CCB as a base usually, e/s, and fluidline most commonly to define the eyes.  

If I am using an artist's pen I will draw the lashes on first, then do the shadow (find a pen that is fade resistant and acid-free) then lines won't really fade when you do your e/s on top.  Otherwise I use a little bit of Boot Black LL diluted with a couple of drops of alcohol and either a tester wand of the Liquidlast Liners or a cut down lip laquer tester wand to draw the lashes with.  This is my fave method for dramatic lashes since the Liquid Liner makes a super dark and dramatic lash.  But it is important to do the Boot Black method AFTER doing the e/s...

Cheeks - I usually dust on Light Blot Powder on my facechart before doing the cheeks to help fill in the ridges so that my facechart is nice and smooth.  I use either the 116, 192, or 224 to do the cheeks depending on what I am trying to do.  Sometimes I also use the 252...  I don't like the blushcremes on facecharts at all!

Lips - I don't usually use a pencil lipliner on the chart at all...  I go for a more artistic approach and blend with different shades of lipstick or even eyeshadow.  Using usually 3 different lipstick shades in the same color family (a dark, medium, and light shade) and blend them and shade how I want.

After I am done with the colors I will draw in the hairs for the brow with a super thin artist's pen and fill them in with e/s.  I will also put clear nailpolish on the lips so that they not only don't get smudged, but they also look glossy.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_when you do the lips, you dont actually put the lipstick or glass actually onto the paper. they use blush that looks like the lipstick or glass they want, and sort of fade it out to make it look glossy and 3D(hope that makes sense.)

to me those lashes look like really detailed and careful work of liquid liner.

i dont know about what paper would be best to print it out on though. sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Using blush as a lipstick CAN work but it is more of a pain imo...  Most of us use actual lipsticks and/or liners.


----------



## MAinTraining (Jun 29, 2015)

I use normal paper and I prefer to use colored pencil and then just list the actual product I'd be using below or on the back of the page. Colored pencils don't give as good of a look but I feel they're easier to transport if there is no product on the page. With actual product there is a higher risk of fading and smudging.


----------

